# 2000 f250 for sale what’s it worth??



## nautica0626 (Feb 7, 2009)

My uncle is selling his 2000 f250 7.3 power stroke diesel crew cab short .. has 130000 miles it’s xlt 4x4 interior is flawless engine and trans runs perfect.. has z style are or arc cap on it.. newer tires always been taking care of n done right ... bad is it has some under rust n needs some help under there but I talked to a guy n he said for 200 it can all be taken care of.. what’s this truck worth he’s thinking 15-17k is he close in price I was thinking 13k at most but what’s everyone ones thoughts


----------



## shawn_ (Jan 19, 2014)

Pics would help , but anywhere from 12-16k


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

If you want some honest opinions you need some pics.


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

12-16k for a 17 year old truck. Lol. The 7.3 zombies are strong


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

I have an 02. I put a brand new utility body on it last year. 145000 miles. I would love 17,000 for it. No one is fixing any rust for $200.00. my best guess, is $11,000. If it's really good. Need pictures.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Are you and/or your uncle 7.3 kool aide drinkers?

If you are, then the truck is worth what ever you or some other 7.3oholic will pay for it.

If not, then the fact that it is a 18 year old truck with 130,000 miles makes it worth not near what he is asking.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

I'm thinking about 8K, May change my mind slightly with some pics.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Rust under there? What does that even mean? My biggest concern would be oil pan, not a cheap repair if done correctly. Without pics I am also in the $8-10k range. And I am a 7.3 junkie. Love these old, slow and noisy engines.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

kimber750 said:


> Love these old, slow and noisy engines.


Don't forget about smelly and smokey!


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Philbilly2 said:


> Don't forget about smelly and smokey!


That's even better lol.


----------



## YooperDog (Dec 28, 2017)

wow, makes me feel like I stole this last week-1999 ram 2500 BT-II V-plow and within the last 3K miles had COMPLETE frt end rebuilt w/brake,rotors and new tires, drive and work's perfect, does have rust, I'll throw some fenders and rear wheel wells and rockers on it this spring 105K one owner (sheriff) $3000. GRANTED it's not diesel.....


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Philbilly2 said:


> Don't forget about smelly and smokey!


And gotta be plugged in to start under 30*


----------



## skorum03 (Mar 8, 2013)

nautica0626 said:


> My uncle is selling his 2000 f250 7.3 power stroke diesel crew cab short .. has 130000 miles it's xlt 4x4 interior is flawless engine and trans runs perfect.. has z style are or arc cap on it.. newer tires always been taking care of n done right ... bad is it has some under rust n needs some help under there but I talked to a guy n he said for 200 it can all be taken care of.. what's this truck worth he's thinking 15-17k is he close in price I was thinking 13k at most but what's everyone ones thoughts


Guessing no more than 8-10K just based on what I see online. I have had three Ford 7.3's, and am always looking for another. Haven't paid more than 7k for any of them and one came with a halfway decent western plow. Biggest problem for your uncle is finding the person who really wants the super clean interior and low mileage truck and also has that kind of money to spend on a truck that old. That kind of money can buy a really nice condition truck that is much much newer, obviously.


----------



## Walleye Hunter (Aug 13, 2017)

Philbilly2 said:


> Don't forget about smelly and smokey!


Smells fine where I'm sittin' at and if you don't like the smoke don't show up at the intersection with a long line of traffic on your tail. I'll be out and gone before you even start cussing me about your new 'aroma'.


John_DeereGreen said:


> And gotta be plugged in to start under 30*


Now yer askin' fer it! For those of us who are competent mechanics with a mediocre set of tools our trucks start fine without being plugged in.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Walleye Hunter said:


> Smells fine where I'm sittin' at and if you don't like the smoke don't show up at the intersection with a long line of traffic on your tail. I'll be out and gone before you even start cussing me about your new 'aroma'.
> 
> Now yer askin' fer it! For those of us who are competent mechanics with a mediocre set of tools our trucks start fine without being plugged in.


Yes as long as it has a glow plug, Some of the bigger equipment with no glow plug I like to plug in if possible.


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

How bout those leaks? 7.3 leaker!
Just kidding- love my 7.3- 280K runs like a top
To the OP- 8-10K sound about right without pics. We all know what the rust does to these trucks.


----------



## Walleye Hunter (Aug 13, 2017)

Diesels have come a long way over the years as far as starting goes and fuel additives. I remember when they wouldn't even start if they weren't plugged in overnight and they'd gel up if you didn't add your own additives. Plugging it in if you know you're going to use it is always a good idea.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Walleye Hunter said:


> Diesels have come a long way over the years as far as starting goes and fuel additives. I remember when they wouldn't even start if they weren't plugged in overnight and they'd gel up if you didn't add your own additives. Plugging it in if you know you're going to use it is always a good idea.


I do not plug my 7.3 in, she stays in a heated garage every night.


----------



## nautica0626 (Feb 7, 2009)




----------



## nautica0626 (Feb 7, 2009)




----------



## nautica0626 (Feb 7, 2009)

What you guys think???


----------



## shawn_ (Jan 19, 2014)

13k I'll drop off cash tomorrow


----------



## nautica0626 (Feb 7, 2009)

I may be buying it just wanna see what others think it’s worth or good price


----------



## shawn_ (Jan 19, 2014)

Looks clean, goodluck .... it is your uncle try and get it for around 10k .... seems rust free , crew cab shot bed 7.3 not easy too find


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

shawn_ said:


> 13k I'll drop off cash tomorrow


Your killing me. I was gonna say 10,000.


----------



## nautica0626 (Feb 7, 2009)

I was thinking of offering him 12500 ... he’s not gonna sell to anyone else unless I pass on it .. and he may go higher for others but he’s willing to give me family discount


----------



## nautica0626 (Feb 7, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Where is pics of the rust you mentioned?


----------



## nautica0626 (Feb 7, 2009)

It’s in the frame in some spots .. frame has been sanded down n sprayed before it’s fixable but that’s only spots where rust is


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

It's clean looking but without seeing what's under the dress its worth as much as someone is willing to give for it. Being a eastcoast truck it's value is probably 40-50% less than if it was from the south or western states due the salt use back east.
In '08 I sold my '00 F-350 7.3. CCLB XTL 4X4, 6spd stick with 200k miles for $18k, not a speck of rust Colorado truck as clean looking at what was posted. I attribute the $18k due to the 6.0l issue and the unkown 6.4l. I sold my '08 6.4l configured the same way with 110k miles in '15 for $26k, its selling point was the 6spd stick since Ford stopped building pickups with sticks in '11.:angry:
What I'm saying is timing is everything along with how it's equipped. Yes the pickup you posted look nice, it's an average pickup, the creature comforts in it are aged, and the trucks origin are against you. This is why I said it's only worth what someone (the right buyer) is willing to give for it.
There's a guy here on here named Kawasaki Guy / Kid or something like that, he's in Jersey and has been talking about a getting a diesel pickup. Since he's in the same state he may interest in it.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

nautica0626 said:


> I was thinking of offering him 12500 ... he's not gonna sell to anyone else unless I pass on it .. and he may go higher for others but he's willing to give me family discount


Being the truck is in NJ If I was your uncle I would take the $12500. and not look back. The bank won't loan money on a 18 yr old truck. It don't have a plow or any other equipment, You could have over $20K before your ready to do biz properly. JMO I would shop around probably find one all equipped for that money.

There was a Guy on here last year with a similar truck a newer Western Vee moving to Florida for $12500.00 with plow 8K without plow. I could post links and show you that is a lot of Money. Just cause Family owns it don't mean it won't break or worth more Money. Good Luck


----------



## Walleye Hunter (Aug 13, 2017)

nautica0626 said:


> View attachment 176141


Looks nice...except for that Jersey tag on it...:usflag:


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Nobody is going to give $17000.00 , anything over 10,000 and he is doing good. If the bed rails are not rusty, I'd be shocked.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Randall Ave said:


> Nobody is going to give $17000.00 , anything over 10,000 and he is doing good. If the bed rails are not rusty, I'd be shocked.


I got a 06 the truck looks like that one body wise. Meaning condition, This will be the last year with the spreader the bed rails are rotted not just rusty. What about brake lines tranny lines etc. Already gave loose to form pins on one side but the spreader sits in the middle I think and hope it will make the season.


----------



## Walleye Hunter (Aug 13, 2017)

I found this whilst perusing the web for pumps. Maybe it'll work for you.

https://philadelphia.craigslist.org/cto/d/2003-super-duty-fx4-snow-plow/6433002415.html


----------

